# Microsoft Word 2003 Pictures disappear



## Holly Allen (Apr 16, 2008)

I am using Microsoft Word 2003 on XP OS. When I insert a picture or printscreen into a Word document and I scroll down, the picture disappears. It is still there, but you can't see it. If I go to Print Preview, I can see it. I have tried a lot of the troubleshooting techniques out there, but nothing seems to take care of the problem. Is this a bug in Word that can't be resolved? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello Holly, Welcome to TSF. 

I don't know if it's a known bug, I'd call it more of a glitch. It will still print if you send it to the print and it will still be there if you send it as an attachment. An easy way to get it to display again is to simple click on where the picture was.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

you can press one of the directional buttons on your keyboard to get it back up. It is a known fault in word and usually occurs with large pictures.


----------



## HankC (Apr 10, 2008)

*Holly Allen*: Another alternative technique to add to your "toolbox" - Right click on the picture > Format Picture ... > Layout > Wrapping style, then click on either "Behind text" or "In front of text".

.


----------



## dragonbones (Nov 9, 2004)

I have found descriptions of some fixes for this that involve reducing the graphic accelerator:
http://victorcaballero.blogspot.com/2006/04/microsoft-word-images-disappear.html
and
here
http://nz.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080208142605AASmAKu

See also 
http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel915g/sb/CS-020748.htm


I'll be trying that on one of my computers later this week, as I have the same problem.


----------

